# Mucinex and Clomid what days to take???



## sportymom

Hey ladies, so this is my 2nd try taking mucinx and clomid , but i am just wondering if any of you have done this and if i am taking correctly. I read to take last day of clomid for me would be cd9, up to the day you ovulate, which for me is between cd14-16, so i would probably take those days, im probably going to do opks this cycle, i didnt last. But i have a great feeling b.c. this cycle i didnt have to take all my provera pills to induce af, it came by itself, and when i concieved #1, that is how my cycle started..:happydance: BUT not getting hopes up too high.
Anyways my question is, which days do you ladies on clomid take your mucinex that is just 100% guaifenesin?
Thanks and :dust:


----------



## hollyw79

I took it when I got preggo in January and when you take CLomid it's definitely a good idea to do so to help with the CM. I took it 5 days before O and the day of O and did the max dose on the bottle. I DID get preggo, sadly miscarried- but I took it again for this cycle and now I'm just waiting to see if it worked! 

:dust:


----------



## sportymom

Hollyw79: thank you! wow that is SO great, sorry about your loss but prayers for your next BFP! Thanks for the advice im going to do it cant wait!!!


----------



## hollyw79

sportymom said:


> Hollyw79: thank you! wow that is SO great, sorry about your loss but prayers for your next BFP! Thanks for the advice im going to do it cant wait!!!

definitely can't hurt! best of luck to you! :hugs:


----------



## sportymom

did you use the pill form? Thanks and best of luck to you too, be sure to update!


----------



## sportymom

is that the only kind lol, im not sure...


----------



## hollyw79

sportymom said:


> did you use the pill form? Thanks and best of luck to you too, be sure to update!

you can get it in liquid, yes.. but I took the pill form.. it was like 400mg every 4 hours I believe... so I took it like 5 times a day..


----------



## sportymom

ok thanks! i have to wait til cd 9 to take it, i am on cd 3 right now, so i have some time, but i am going to buy it today so i have it, hope it works, i have a feeling about this cycle...


----------



## hollyw79

definitely a good thing to be optimistic :thumbup:

I am trying to be optimistic- it's pretty easy til you get into the 2ww! :haha:


----------



## sportymom

ohhhh yes the dreaded 2ww, though i wish i was where you are instead of cd3..wish i was waiting to find out instead of waiting to O...ugh well i guess its always waiting for something, until you get your bfp...can not wait for that day again.


----------



## hollyw79

That's true.. I always wish I was in the 2ww and now that I'm here.. I'm like UGH! :haha:


----------



## sportymom

I know! Today is my first day of clomid (cd9) I just can't wait to be in 2ww! Lol


----------



## hollyw79

You say that now.. just wait til you're in it!! It's torture! :haha:


----------



## sportymom

lol yes i know it! How are you feeling? optimistic? symptom spotting?


----------



## hollyw79

I feel like I'm trying to hover in the middle.. I don't really FEEL a lot.. but I'm afraid to be optimistic for the fear of major disappointment and I'm afraid to be negative for the fear that I am going to CREATE that reality by thinking that way. Can't win! The 2ww is definitely harder than the first 2 weeks.. even though the good news is that you COULD be closer to a BFP.. but could also be a BFN! :shrug:


----------



## sportymom

Yea, i guess its best just to TRY not to think about it (easier said than done) i remember with my first the only symptom i DID have was cramping ( and i was sure AF was coming) i didnt have any other symptoms...then in disbelief i got my BFP, 14dpo. But then after i found out and as the days went on then i got the more "traditional" preg. symptoms...so just try to relax! :)


----------



## hollyw79

:) Thanks! I only had cramping with my DS about 8-9 years ago.. and I had it with the pregnancy I had in Jan too.. so it's something I guess I'm keeping my eyes peeled for... either way~ what will be, will be! FX'd! :hugs:


----------



## sportymom

your almost there...only 4 days left til testing, i would have been testing already by now, i am very impatient. Well today is cd9 for me, so last pills of clomid and just started mucinex. I got the 1200mg one, which you can take one every 12 hours, so that is what i am doing and drinking lots of water, and looking forward to bding next sat, sun, & mon...then the 2ww! ugh wish i was there already, but next time this week i will almost be there...i hope i hope


----------



## hollyw79

wow, that's awesome that they make a 1200 mg one! I didn't know that! 

SOooo I tested- but I am worried that bc I took the trigger shot this month to force ovulation... and it causes positives on HPT's for 7-10 days.. on a rare occasion, some times a few more days.. well, it's been 12 days since I've had the trigger shot and I got a positive test this morning.. so GOD I AM PRAYING it's a legit BFP!!!! If you want~ you can see the tests on my journal~ I've been "testing" the trigger shot out of my system and it looks like it was gone on 8DPO.. but came back.. so I *THINK* it's real! 

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-jou...d-little-honey-bean-after-miscarriage-78.html


----------



## sportymom

YAAAAAAYYYYYYY!!!!!!! OMG CONGRATS!!!!!
SO happy for you hun, im sure its legit!!! So happy for you!!! Cant wait to be in your shoes...so luckY! :)


----------



## sportymom

what milligram of clomid are you on? which days do you take? i take mine 5-9, and how many cycles of it is it for you now? i am just trying to figure out if ,my chances are getting better at all...and did you use opks? if so when did you start and what day did you get your positive?
sorry all the questions but i am not sure about using the opks but idk maybe


----------



## hollyw79

I actually took Femara this cycle.. (took Clomid in Jan 50 mg .. cd3-7 in Jan when got preggo but mc) .. I didn't have any fertility treatment after I lost the baby until til this month.. and Jan. was my 1st month ever with fertility treatment.. so this was my 2nd go around. I'm a HUGE fan of Femara over clomid.. the side effects are soooo much less. I DID use OPK's but never O'd on my own so my doc gave me a trigger shot on cd16 .. we also did an IUI with the Femara this cycle. On Clomid~ I DID get a + OPK on cd15.. which is when I normally do...


----------



## sportymom

Ok thanks for all the info, i dont know much about any other fertitly treatments i have only ever done clomid, and no shots or iuis, but i always like to hear about it in case i need to do that one day....are you still getting bfps??? i hope you are and i hope i get one this month too!


----------



## hollyw79

YES! I went to the doc and confirmed it! I had my 1st beta and looks good so far~ I have to go back Monday to make sure it's rising ok! Fx'd! 

Definitely ask away if you ever want an opinion or advice! I know I've learned SO much from the ladies on here! :hugs:

Are you tracking O right now with OPk's?


----------

